
Warming stripes for the world from 1850-2018 - open-source-ux
https://showyourstripes.info/
======
open-source-ux
Related article from the BBC:

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-
environment-48678196](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-48678196)

